# Rapido 9010DF - Possible damp....



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi there, 
We are in the final stages of buying a 3 year old 9010DF from a dealer.
The van looks to be in very good condition but we did notice some slight evidence of water ingress in the rear offside corner. 
We have raised this with the dealer who has told us the damp patch came from the valeting process.
Obviously this has rung some alarm bells. We checked as comprehensively as we could on the day and couldn't find any evidence of more serious water ingress. The dealer has agreed to sign off on a statement that we have drafted taking full responsibility for the repair and any required make good if any leak is found within 12 months of purchase and they also have a standard 12 month warranty for the entire vehicle (base and habitation) that includes leaks.
My instinct is that the dealer isn't trying to cover up a more serios issue but is there anything else anyone can suggest that we should do to cover ourselves?
Many thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ask them to check it with the poisture meter while you're there...


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

SwampThing,

I would march with my feet, dont buy yourself a problem walk away your instincts are working overtime otherwise you would not be asking for reassurance from this site.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I wash my MH's regularly and on completion I have never seen any signs of damp. There is a big difference between a damp patch and a few drips of water that have got in via a seal when hosed down.

On the face of it the dealers agreement to sign a document that THEY will take responsibility for any leaks that appear in the next 12 months is generous, so the only question is 'Do you trust them' ?
As part of your statement that the dealer is willing to sign off why not insert a clause that says they will do a free damp test after 6 months and 12 months and rectify and repair any damp problems?

I do not see that you will be in any better position with any used MH you may buy. A history of damp inspections during the life of the vehicle is no guarantee of there being no damp as per the current 'damp in Swift MH floor' topic that is ongoing demonstrates

Be very careful of the '12 month warranty for the entire vehicle' covering rectification and repairs of leaks that may have pre-existed prior to the warranty inception. If it is an insurance backed warranty then the insurance company will fight tooth and nail not to pay out under a pre-existing clause.

I think you want it so it really is up to you.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Any more news on this?
Wondered if it had had a bump. I would be very cautious


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Going for another extremely detailed look today - will let you know.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Make sure that it has gone back a Rapido dealer for habitation/damp test each year.


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi folks,
Went down again on Friday and spent 2 hours going over every inch of the van with 2 damp meters (pin type and non-invasive).
Came up absolutely clean - no sign of damp in any areas at all which was great news  
During this session the guys at Southdowns were extremely supportive and professional - didn't hassle us at all and seemed perfectly happy for us to spend all day checking if we wanted.
In the end we satisfied ourselves the van wasn't hiding anything nasty and we purchased so we are now the proud owners of our first motorhome  
I would like to say how impressed we are with the service we received from the team at Southdowns (and in particular Andrew). They answered all of our questions quickly, got the alarm re-certificated foc, provided full gas tanks, full fuel tank, threw in electrical hook up lead and UK plug converter and did everything they could to ensure our first weekend away went smoothly. 
Thanks also to all who have provided feedback here. Much appreciated.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for reporting back, and glad to see it was all ok. Enjoy the new MH 8)


----------

